# R35 Wanted <40k Miles



## xIx LB xIx (Jun 19, 2013)

After a long time since I sold my last R35, I'm now in a position to buy another.

Looking for cars under 40k miles with full service history (Nissan or indy).

Give me a shout if you are actively or considering selling. Looking for 2009/2010 model years (preferably 59 plate onwards with Sat-Nav)


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a black edition 2013 plate for sale up in fraserburgh. 30600 miles from new i am the only owner the car is currently on sale at kenny murray cars ltd - carbon bonnet - it has uprated turbos fuel pump injectors etc - gearbox uprated and track ray wheels with ecutech - £58500 k / 800 hp


----------



## xIx LB xIx (Jun 19, 2013)

Dennis said:


> I have a black edition 2013 plate for sale up in fraserburgh. 30600 miles from new i am the only owner the car is currently on sale at kenny murray cars ltd - carbon bonnet - it has uprated turbos fuel pump injectors etc - gearbox uprated and track ray wheels with ecutech - £58500 k / 800 hp


Thanks for the offer, but looking for 2009/2010 cars due to my budget. Your car sounds fantastic, but quite a bit out of my reach unfortunately.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Have the prices really jumped that much ?

I sold a late my14 ,33k mikes for £44k last Dec


----------

